# Speaker Upgrade Complete



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

as i wrote before...after listening to some speakers for the car i have changed my decision on speakers going with ALPINE COMPONENT SPS171A AND SPS170A 2 WAY this will definitely improve the sound in the car and replace the junk with clarity and some punch from th sub once i adjust the gain on the amp for the sub . oh yes all this is 325 installed a great and not to expensive investment i think .....

speakers are installed and its like night and day radio volume at 52 and sounds nice and clear but id keep it like 48 . one problem stock speakers are 2 ohms and made of paper, put 4 ohm speakers and your radio will probably not cut off because its not using all that power to drive those oem crappers. in the back in the trunk behind the drivers side if you remove the cardboad on the left quarter there are 2 fenders let say well in between the outer quarter and inner is the amp for your woofer with your hand you can slip it there and adjust your sub like i did. now i play my music on 3 treble and std on the bass sounds great to me and nice thump from the stock subs . all speakers fit nicely and t looks all stock good luck everyone and i urge all to do this . :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

that's nice info, thanks. definately on my list, but right now it's #4

K&N air induction should be here any day
head & cam next up
and after thinking about it and good advice, headers, hi-flos, cat-back
then Christmas will be just around the corner  

printed your thread starter to keep in my file, thanks and enjoy :cool


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

yes well im keeping the car for 4 years on a smat buy so mine is staying stock but just upgraded the stereo not doin anything else to it . good luck and with 230 a gallon for super unleaded i dont need to use up more fuel lol


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

The other 49 states don't know that Pres. Bush made gasoline "free" for all Texans when he was elected in 2000. That's on the QT  

Take about 6 gallons of unleaded race gas and mix that with your premium unleaded and the GTO runs like a banshee 12 gal prem + 6 gal juice

you'll get SES light until it burns through, but then it goes away. :cool


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Were the tweeters from the component set mounted where the factory ones are? I see the speakers you got are all 6.5", did they fit exactly in the factory holes in the doors? I couldn't find any info on speakers sizes for the GTO on Crutchfield and I was curious. That would be great because I think I have some nice 6.5" speakers sitting unused at my house.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

all speakers fit perfectly and yes i bought component for the front changed tweeters too it all sounds really good let all the bass come from the woofers and let you 6.5 work as midrange cause thats all there really good for
dont crank up the amp to much i found out it distorts your rear speakers , whata butcher job they did on this stereo im talking about gm . ive got the volume at like 50 and its running pretty clean with some decent bass .


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

I am about to install my sub and want clearer highs and midrange (without any distortion) to go along with it. I am going to leave the head unit alone for now. The front speakers are 6.5" with the tweater in the dash. Do you know what the other speaker sizes are in the GTO? Any info or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

hi yes you have 6.5 speakers in your front doors and also by the rear arm rest areas those are 2 way speakers , components up front. in your sub area yu have 2 7 inch subs i dont know what else would fit i dont think anything else but if someone can fit an 8 inch in there let me know id like to change it myself


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

were those 6.5s pretty easy to install or do you have to take a bunch of stuff off just to get to them


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

there not that hard tp do just take door panels of and you have to take rear seat out just the bottom part typical speaker replacement not to bad . just take your time with it and youll be done in 2 hours or so let me know about your subwoofer placement it looks like a no go but who knows ,


----------



## rlance (Oct 16, 2004)

How did you replace the tweeters in the dash? I kinda looked at it and really didn't see a way (at least yet) to get to it. Also, did you install the speakers yourself, or did you get it professionally installed? Thanks.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

sorry lance i had someone do it there was no way i was attempting it but i saw him do the work . he was great you wouldnt know i changed things all looks stock


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

did you lose the steering wheel controls when you changed the stereo out?


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

i just changed the speakers all works fine


----------



## chagloch (Sep 24, 2004)

Blushirt,

Where did they mount your crossover for the tweeters and front 6.5's?

Chuck


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

that i dont know but i believe it was cin the dash area


----------

